# Broken Back Window



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

While I was out of town chasing antelope in WY, my wife informs me that my brother called and the back window of our camper is broken. It's at his place and he doesn't know how it happened, but I'm going down there Saturday to survey the damage.

My wife called the RV dealer and it could cost anywhere from $1,000 - 2,000 to replace it.

Does anyone have any ideas of other places that could possibly replace it?


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, that is a high price for a piece of glass. I can see it being a special order to cut it to fit, but damn.

My RV place replaced a piece of broken glass (Small side window in the Bunk area) for $250.

Maybe a simple glass repair shop could do it cheaper.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Be bold... replace the whole unit yourself and save. Easy RV Window Replacement It really isn't that difficult and the sense of accomplishment is satisfying.

C'mon.... you can do it!!


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Be bold... replace the whole unit yourself and save. Easy RV Window Replacement It really isn't that difficult and the sense of accomplishment is satisfying.
> 
> C'mon.... you can do it!!


I don't know if that will work or not because there are 2 windows right below it.

Here's the pic my brother took.

Edit - The server returned an error trying to upload the picture.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Remove the window (frame and broken glass), take it to a local glass shop and have it done for under $100. Then re install it yourself.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow... the upload photo gremlin has struck me. No photos will upload. That sucks.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a side window shattered in my 21RS. I drove it to a local glass shop. He measured and created a template to have a window made of tempered glass, then put in a temporay piece of reqular glass, so I didn't have to use plastic to cover the broken window. A week later I took the trailer back, he replaced the plain glass with the tempered glass, I paid him $55 dollars and went on my way. The dealer wanted to replace the entire window unit for an ungodly amount of money. I prefer the local glass guy!


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

kmsjs said:


> I had a side window shattered in my 21RS. I drove it to a local glass shop. He measured and created a template to have a window made of tempered glass, then put in a temporay piece of reqular glass, so I didn't have to use plastic to cover the broken window. A week later I took the trailer back, he replaced the plain glass with the tempered glass, I paid him $55 dollars and went on my way. The dealer wanted to replace the entire window unit for an ungodly amount of money. I prefer the local glass guy!


In talking to the dealership, they would have to a glass company to make the glass anyway. So I called the glass company and they said they could do it. So I'm taking the camper to them and they'll get it done for me. Should save a bunch of coin by excluding the middleman.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Ended up costing me $276 to replace it. One happy camper!!!


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

venatic said:


> Ended up costing me $276 to replace it. One happy camper!!!


Now you know your Dealers mark up is off the charts.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

venatic said:


> Ended up costing me $276 to replace it. One happy camper!!!


That is amazing! Wonder how much the RV Stealer would have charged?!?!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

venatic said:


> Ended up costing me $276 to replace it. One happy camper!!!


Good for you!







I like a story with a happy ending.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MO7Bs said:


> Ended up costing me $276 to replace it. One happy camper!!!


That is amazing! Wonder how much the RV Stealer would have charged?!?!
[/quote]

Actually charged we will never know but they did a phone quote of $1,000 to $2,000 as indicated in the OP post. I don't know how they sleep at night.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Ended up costing me $276 to replace it. One happy camper!!!


That is amazing! Wonder how much the RV Stealer would have charged?!?!
[/quote]

Actually charged we will never know but they did a phone quote of $1,000 to $2,000 as indicated in the OP post. I don't know how they sleep at night.
[/quote]
I think the higher quote would have been the whole window replacement, frame and all. They would have ended up ordering the glass from the same company I got it from. That was their mistake telling me that over the phone.


----------

